# 595 Ultra XXL



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*WTB: 595 Ultra XXL*

I am looking for a 595 Ultra in XXL, most preferable in Europe. Will consider used, but mainly looking for a shop.

If anybody knows of a such, please let me know.

Thanks

Chr


----------

